

Use an Old Kindle to Share Messages on the Fridge Electronically - onuryavuz
http://lifehacker.com/use-an-old-kindle-to-share-messages-on-the-fridge-elect-1727259910

======
RexRollman
Why not link to the original?

[https://petervojtek.github.io/diy/2015/07/28/share-
messages-...](https://petervojtek.github.io/diy/2015/07/28/share-messages-
with-kindle-on-fridge.html)

